# throttle response



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

I have an 06 and was wondering if anyone else noticed the throttle response for it seems rather slow. I'm thinking the culprit is the drive by wire system. the car has been like this every since I've had it or rather since I've been daily driving it. just wanna make sure I'm not insane or anything. Whenever I push on the pedal, there is usually a wait for the engine to do it's thing.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi.
Yeah, it's the drive by wire response. I had the same feeling
with my 05. It had a slower response on let off than it did on
acceleration. 
After having it tuned, can't tell any difference from a cable controlled throttle.

Larry


----------

